# Roll around tables



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

As with many woodworkers in Florida, I get to use half my two car garage for my shop.
So, when I want to work, first I back the Impala out of it's spot, far enough away to be sure no dust gets on it.

Then, I move out the table saw, set up the folding leg tables, find the storage tubs with the parts and then, start to work. BUT, be sure I'm not to exhausted to put it all back when done so the Impala doesn't set out all night.

So, I'm looking for ideas for roll around tables, that can all just be pushed to MY side of the garage when done.
I would like to have a place for my portable planer, 10" band saw, and compound miter saw.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Dennis, After I retired, downsized and moved from a commercial building to my home shop, I put everything on wheels. Nothing fancy, just used the large casters that have the locks on the wheels. I bought a roll around table and metal cabinet (both with very large locking caster) from a surplus medical supply warehouse. I paid like $25.00 each for them and they work great. I use the cabinet for my finishing supplies at the shop and the table makes a great roll around work station. I've had them for years and I made sure they came home with me when I retired.
A lot of times you can find things like that on Craigs list, auctions, etc. I have a friend that's a contractor that does commercial work and he's always remodeling offices that get rid of all kinds of neat cabinets, etc. He brought me 2 tellers chairs from a bank he was remodeling that were almost like new. They're high, with adjustable backs, nice casters and perfect for sitting at a work bench. I know that has nothing to do with roll around cabinets, just some ideas where you might be able to find some unique stuff that most people would not have a use for, but works perfect for the shop.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks John

I started looking around and came up with the idea of tool box 'bases' 
The have the added advantage of having drawers.
Sears currently has one for $93 that I may buy a couple of.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I built my rolling table out of 4+4, and 3/4'' plywood. The also make flip top tables, so you can have more workspace. I would build a rolling table, for the price of a rolling table at sears. You could build two out of 2+4 lumber. But if you wanted to buy a rolling table, sears makes really nice ones.

Hope this helped,
AJ


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I have use many times old cabinets, base and uppers and I remember I used several uppers put them back to back, used 2×4's to tie the bottoms in and some cheap wheels, right now this evening I am finishing up my roller table I made from some old draftsman cabinet, Using some cheap dolly wheels and osb top cause I want to use for a spray table. I will post it later this evening cause I am almost done with my clamp rack area as well…...


----------

